# Beer Line - what diameter?



## thisispants (10/8/17)

Hi,

I'm looking at getting beer / gas line for my first kegging setup.

A quick question regarding the line..... 

1. Will all the different types of beer line 5mm/8mm, 5mm/8mm, 6mm/8mm fit on my corny keg?

2. What size line should I get, and why?

3. Do you connect the tubing directly to the ball lock disconnect or is there another small bit I need inbetween them? 

4. Are the beer / gas lines meant to be the same diameter? 

5. Not line related....but tap related.....should I get a tap, a pluto gun or a picnic tap? I like the idea of a tap because it means no messy beer line in the fridge and I can pour straight from the keg..... does it really matter or just personal preference? 

Thanks, Sorry for what must be really basic questions for you guys.

Thanks. 

Don


----------



## lfc_ozzie (10/8/17)

I'm also interested in responses tot his 

Currently building my keezer, just sealing the wood now.

I went with same for both gas and beer, from memory it is ID of 5mm, as from what i read this was the best size for my set up and not having to have massive amounts of metres coiled up.

R,

John


----------



## laxation (10/8/17)

This is mostly anecdotal based on what I have and what the guys at keg king told me...


1. Will all the different types of beer line 5mm/8mm, 5mm/8mm, 6mm/8mm fit on my corny keg?
It's the connections you have on your keg that it would need to fit - not the keg itself.

2. What size line should I get, and why?
I have 5mm recommended by Keg King... I don't know why - but whatever you choose you can use this calculator to figure out how long to make it: http://www.mikesoltys.com/2012/09/17/determining-proper-hose-length-for-your-kegerator/
Fatter = longer line.

3. Do you connect the tubing directly to the ball lock disconnect or is there another small bit I need inbetween them?
Straight onto the barb

4. Are the beer / gas lines meant to be the same diameter?
They don't have to be, but it's probably easier to have all the same size so you can use the same size clamps. (Also, don't forget your clamps!)
I use a softer line for the gas. I don't remember why, but it's easier with it being more flexible. It also doesn't have to be any longer than you need to get to the gas bottle.

5. Not line related....but tap related.....should I get a tap, a pluto gun or a picnic tap? I like the idea of a tap because it means no messy beer line in the fridge and I can pour straight from the keg..... does it really matter or just personal preference?
I think it's personal preference, but having a real tap is so ******* cool! The novelty of pouring your own beer still hasn't worn off for me.


----------



## unwrittenlaw (10/8/17)

Valpar flexmaster II 5mm/8mm with john guest fittings


----------



## klangers (10/8/17)

Do some searching and reading. There is more than ample information out there explaining how to do this on both this forum and the internet at large. It is more complicated than just whacking some tube in.


----------



## klangers (10/8/17)

laxation said:


> Fatter = shorter line.
> 
> .



This is opposite of true.


----------



## homebrewnewb (10/8/17)

check out line resistance, it is your friend. you are trying to avoid the C02 from getting dissassociated. Line resistance from smaller ID assists in this.


----------



## Lionman (10/8/17)

I'd go with a 4mm inner diameter line. You can get away with shorter lengths.

It is a bit harder to get onto barbs though. Not an issue if you use John Guest push fittings.


----------



## moonhead (11/8/17)

Would recommend 4mm ID line. I use about 5 metres of that and pour very nice @ about 13-15psi.


----------



## Grott (11/8/17)

Yes 4mm id for me as well. Lines only a metre long to taps on fridge door, works well.


----------



## Pnutapper (11/8/17)

For those who are really space restricted, you can always use these John Guest inline flow restrictors. About $30 each from memory.


----------



## pcqypcqy (11/8/17)

> 1. Will all the different types of beer line 5mm/8mm, 5mm/8mm, 6mm/8mm fit on my corny keg?



Usually the basic stuff is barbed. 5mm and smaller is difficult to get onto the standard barb. 6mm is easier.



> 2. What size line should I get, and why?



Up to you. If you get fatter line, you will need to compensate by using a longer length, or use taps with flow restrictors built in. What you want to do work out what pressure you need in the keg to get the level of carbonation you want. You then need to design the line lengths and/or taps accordingly to provide you a sensible flow rate into your glass that won't just fizz up on you. So you need to slow it down either with friction in the line (smaller diameters mean more friction, means shorter lines for a given pressure), lengthening the line, or a tap with a built in flow restrictor.

Have a look at this good explanation of the fluid mechanics involved. If you don't want to get technical, just plug your numbers into the calculator and it will tell you what line length you need. Unfortunately it's all in US units, but it's fairly straight forward.

http://www.mikesoltys.com/2012/09/17/determining-proper-hose-length-for-your-kegerator/



> 3. Do you connect the tubing directly to the ball lock disconnect or is there another small bit I need inbetween them?



Tubing goes straight on if the disconnects have barbs. If they are threaded, you may need a screw on barb or a John Guest fitting



> 4. Are the beer / gas lines meant to be the same diameter?



They do not have to be. I'd recommend 6mm for gas, it doesn't change anything but it's easier to get on the barbs.



> 5. Not line related....but tap related.....should I get a tap, a pluto gun or a picnic tap? I like the idea of a tap because it means no messy beer line in the fridge and I can pour straight from the keg..... does it really matter or just personal preference?



I like a tap. But keep in mind that within each category there's a million variations. There are cheap taps around $30 that are chromed brass, or you can get half decent ones around the $45 mark that are stainless. If you want to keep your lines short or use a fatter line, I'd be looking at a tap with a flow restrictor built in, which is a little more again.


----------



## timmyf (11/8/17)

unwrittenlaw said:


> Valpar flexmaster II 5mm/8mm with john guest fittings



Second this! This line is strong and very flexible, makes neat and tight coils. I prefer john guest fitting for the beer side, especially when re-balancing. Still feel safer locking up my gas lines with barbs and clamps though.


----------



## moonhead (14/8/17)

unwrittenlaw said:


> Valpar flexmaster II 5mm/8mm with john guest fittings



Does anywhere down under sell 4mmID/8mmOD versions of this? I'd like to replace the more solid Keg King lines I've currently got after encountering some splits recently, but I'd need like 8m of 5mm line to replace my current 4mm set up.


----------



## unwrittenlaw (14/8/17)

Craftbrewer or andale


----------



## laxation (15/8/17)

Lionman said:


> I'd go with a 4mm inner diameter line. You can get away with shorter lengths.
> 
> It is a bit harder to get onto barbs though. Not an issue if you use John Guest push fittings.


What fitting do you use to get thin line onto a fatter barb?


----------



## Lionman (15/8/17)

laxation said:


> What fitting do you use to get thin line onto a fatter barb?



I dont have any barbs too big on the liquid side. A bit of hot water and elbow grease and it will push on to 6mm MFL and shank barbs ok. It helps if you pre stretch the line a bit, warm it up, push something about 5mm up inside it then run it under the tap to cool it down.

If you are worried about splitting or just CBF, use john guest fittings on the liquid side. 4mmID 8mmOD line with 8mm JG fittings is very easy to set up and no need for huge coils of line.


----------



## Pnutapper (15/8/17)

laxation said:


> What fitting do you use to get thin line onto a fatter barb?








John Guest reducing straight connector. JG Part number PI201210S. Available from Bracton, Lancer, Andale etc.

3/8" side will take commonly available nylon multilayer barrier tubing that is 6.35mm x 9.5mmm. 5/16" side will take commonly available nylon multilayer barrier tube that is either 4mm x 8mm or 5mm x 8mm.

If you are using a softer 6mm x 10mm tube to go over 6mm QD barbs, use one of these on the 3/8" side:






John Guest Part Number PI251208S 3/8" x 1/4" Tube to hose stem.


----------



## laxation (15/8/17)

Perfect thanks!
On the one hand it's good I don't need to buy a new FC tap so I can use a fat line, but on the other hand... I was kind of looking forward to needing to buy shiny new taps


----------



## Mardoo (15/8/17)

laxation said:


> Perfect thanks!
> On the one hand it's good I don't need to buy a new FC tap so I can use a fat line, but on the other hand... I was kind of looking forward to needing to buy shiny new taps


It has been said, weak man wait for excuse to buy gear, strong man make excuse WITH BARE HANDS!


----------



## moonhead (16/8/17)

unwrittenlaw said:


> Craftbrewer or andale



For 4mm ID line? Don't see anything on Craftbrewer.


----------



## unwrittenlaw (16/8/17)

It's 5mm ID 

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...ggcMAA&usg=AFQjCNEDegOQp1aBQuX1BZQ83ivjg5TNeg


----------



## stm (16/8/17)

If you are starting out, you may as well keep it simple and work up from there. Bronco/picnic taps are very cheap so you are not going to waste much cash if you later upgrade. Plus you can still use them for.... picnics.

So my basic set up has 5mm ID line (1.5m long), bronco/picnic taps, barbed connections with clamps. Works fine.

Trick for pushing the line onto the barbs is to soften the end of the line in very hot water, then push long nose pliers into the end of the line to open it up a bit, then onto the barb.


----------



## Pnutapper (16/8/17)

unwrittenlaw said:


> It's 5mm ID
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=828&ved=0ahUKEwjO1tio5trVAhWJX5QKHZRdDskQFggcMAA&usg=AFQjCNEDegOQp1aBQuX1BZQ83ivjg5TNeg



And that pic looks like CVT, not Valpar.

Not saying they don't have it, just looks like someone put up the wrong pic.


----------



## unwrittenlaw (17/8/17)

Correct. Line shown in picture is not valpar. It's opaque in colour. I have ordered online and purchased in the shop on different occasions.


----------



## laxation (29/8/17)

Pnutapper said:


> John Guest reducing straight connector. JG Part number PI201210S. Available from Bracton, Lancer, Andale etc.
> 
> 3/8" side will take commonly available nylon multilayer barrier tubing that is 6.35mm x 9.5mmm. 5/16" side will take commonly available nylon multilayer barrier tube that is either 4mm x 8mm or 5mm x 8mm.
> 
> If you are using a softer 6mm x 10mm tube to go over 6mm QD barbs, use one of these on the 3/8" side:


This part finally came and I was expecting it to just slot over the barb, but it was too big.
Is that where the nylon multilayer barrier tubing comes in (I'm assuming this is just beer line?) Do I slot that over the barb and then push in the connector?

The barb is 7mm - i'm using 4mmx8mm tube


----------



## Pnutapper (29/8/17)

laxation said:


> This part finally came and I was expecting it to just slot over the barb, but it was too big.Do you mean that the barb was too big for the tube?
> Is that where the nylon multilayer barrier tubing comes in (I'm assuming this is just beer line?) Do I slot that over the barb and then push in the connector? I was suggesting that you run a very short piece of 6mm or 1/4" ID tube off your keg QD, into the 3/8" side of the JG connector, then your 4 x 8mm tube into the 5/16" side of the connector.
> Give me a ring if you like, I can explain what I mean in better detail. If you are short a fitting or two, I can probably mail to you mate.
> 
> The barb is 7mm - i'm using 4mmx8mm tube


----------



## laxation (29/8/17)

Ah right OK, I thought the connectors went straight onto the barbs... do they always go onto a short piece of tube or are there some that go onto the barb?

I will go to grapeandgrain at lunch to get a bunch of the regular connectors for 8mm -> 8mm line


----------



## laxation (27/11/17)

Pnutapper said:


> John Guest reducing straight connector. JG Part number PI201210S. Available from Bracton, Lancer, Andale etc.
> 
> 3/8" side will take commonly available nylon multilayer barrier tubing that is 6.35mm x 9.5mmm. 5/16" side will take commonly available nylon multilayer barrier tube that is either 4mm x 8mm or 5mm x 8mm.


Quick question for you .... tried this one on the weekend with a 10mm hose on one side, 8mm stainless tube on the other. The 10mm side leaked out of the fitting where the grey part pulls out. Would this be because the fitting is busted, or is 10mm the wrong size tube?

Cheers!


----------



## Pnutapper (27/11/17)

laxation said:


> Quick question for you .... tried this one on the weekend with a 10mm hose on one side, 8mm stainless tube on the other. The 10mm side leaked out of the fitting where the grey part pulls out. Would this be because the fitting is busted, or is 10mm the wrong size tube?
> 
> Cheers!


 Yes mate, If you used the part number I quoted above, the OD of the tube needs to be 3/8", or 9.5mm.

Are you using 10mm OD, or ID tube? I can send you a tube to hose fitting that is barbed, but you still have the flexibility of removing and reattaching without removing clamps or cutting tubing.

I will PM my phone number to you, as I have changed my number recently if you wish to discuss mate.


----------



## Pnutapper (27/11/17)

I don't know if this makes it easier, or confuses the matter...







This is similar tubing to what you have described to me via PM. The OD is 10mm, ID is 6mm. There is a tube to hose stem going in to the JG connector, with the barbed end inserted into the hose and the stem part going in to the reducing adaptor. I didn't photograph it well enough, but at the end of the reducing joiner is 5mm x8mm tubing going straight in without a tube to hose stem as it is JG friendly.

***Tube to hose stem is pictured in post #18


----------



## laxation (27/11/17)

Goddammit you'd bloody said that and I didn't see it! looks like exactly what i needed

"If you are using a softer 6mm x 10mm tube to go over 6mm QD barbs, use one of these on the 3/8" side"


----------



## Pnutapper (27/11/17)

laxation said:


> Goddammit you'd bloody said that and I didn't see it! looks like exactly what i needed
> 
> "If you are using a softer 6mm x 10mm tube to go over 6mm QD barbs, use one of these on the 3/8" side"




I thought you may have missed that!

I'll put a couple of bits'n'pieces in a post bag if you PM a good mailng address mate.


----------

